# Mitsubishi Delica



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

one of these pulled in to work today. PERFECT.

Mitsubishi Delica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia













































































































I caught a lotta static for the Aztec, well now, how about that! hah! IDK if a Rendezevous will have enough H x W to slot port 4 21's


----------

